

SmalltalkHub - tree_of_item
http://www.smalltalkhub.com/

======
tree_of_item
A neat hosting service for Smalltalk projects. I especially like the classic
Smalltalk browsers for navigating projects (e.g.
[http://www.smalltalkhub.com/user/NicolasPetton/SmalltalkHub/...](http://www.smalltalkhub.com/user/NicolasPetton/SmalltalkHub/source)),
really shows that the early design decisions in Smalltalk are still extremely
useful today.

